# Looking for a manual



## gpsadventures (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm looking for a manual that I can print/read online for a
Zeiss Ikonta 520/2. I've done a seach but can't seem to find any documentation. The camera works and it seems to do the job but I'm the type who likes to read about the details, i.e. how to use the thing properly.

Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Thanks.


----------



## usayit (Sep 25, 2006)

Is this what you are looking for?
http://www.butkus.org/chinon/zeiss_ikon_super_ikonta/zeiss_ikon_super_ikonta.htm


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 25, 2006)

The above link is for the Super Ikonta.

A few links for the Ikonta 530/20:

http://www.amdmacpherson.com/classiccameras/index.html

http://www.geocities.com/Vienna/7139/

While I don't have a source for your 520/2 folder's manual, there are many sites dealing with collectible cameras and by joining them you could get a free manual from someone who might have it.

Aside from that I can walk you through how to operate it if you need. Just PM me and I'll take it from there.
http://www.amdmacpherson.com/classiccameras/index.html


----------



## gpsadventures (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks for the help so far. I'll definitely read through the above links. The first posted link, although, is for a Super Ikonta. Not the same model, however. I guess mine isn't so Super.

My 520/2 doesn't seem to look _exactly_ the same as any other one I've seen on the web.

Take a look at my lens. I am not sure if the focus ring is in feet, yards or metres. I have had some success at using my Pentax K1000 35mm slr to set the aperture and I just cross my fingers when it comes to the focus distance. The ring says 2 3 5 10 and infinity.

The aperture has 32 22 16 11 8 6.3 and then who knows; the number's worn off. I love the thing even though it's in not pristine condition, it has character. :heart:


----------



## gpsadventures (Sep 26, 2006)

Found this site (not in English) and discovered that he has two 520/2s that are identical except for the focus rings. I have a feeling mine is in metres.

Translation:

The two 520/2 that I have are nearly identical. the difference is subtle, Because it resides in the graduation of the distance scale. In feet for one and meter for the other.

http://mgroleau.com/affiche_image.php?mode=c&src=jpg/zi520_2-2.jpg


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes, there were some variations in the manufacture of this camera. That was pretty much the standard. As far as I know, there are two main variations:

IKONTA C 520/2: 6X9cm folding Rollfilm with the more common 105mm/6.3 Novar in dial set Derval shutter. Also with Anastigmat cells instead of the Novar. I believe the Anastigmat lenses were made for export.

IKONTA C 520/2: 6X9cm folding Rollfilm with Albada finder 433/20. Lens was 105mm/4.5 Tessar in rim set Compur shutter.

Yours seems to be the first variation, I have it as well (with Anastigmat). I have not shot any film through it but from what I saw on the net it's a pretty decent 6x9 shooter. Remember to use a yellow filter if shooting B/W for these lenses are notoriously low contrast.


----------

